# Can I Install XP & Vista in same PC?



## Ganeshkumar (May 22, 2007)

Hi

My laptop is already installed with Vista Home basic... I also need Win XP ... So can I install it as a secondry OS???

If Yes! Pls give me details of how should i do that......

Will I get any problem if i have like this..? 

Thanks...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 22, 2007)

Yes you can, But its recomdned that 1st XP then Vista  but u can installa Windows XP after Vista installation also.... 

Do u have Windows Vista Installation DVD ?? as now if yes, u may Install Windows XP on a nother drive, but that will Edit the Windows Vista Boot loader, how ever Windows Vista Installation DVD is inteligent enough to Detect the previous installation,

therefore after complitation XP installation, just boot from WinVista DVD it will ask u to fix the Vista Installation just a single step, confirm u want to repair, it will repair the boot  Vista loader


----------



## rakeshishere (May 22, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> how ever Windows Vista Installation DVD is inteligent enough to Detect the previous installation,


It Should be.. or else who will pay such a "*HUGE*" price for it?

Edit: I mean the Price of the OS(Vista)..and Not Data on the PC


----------



## CadCrazy (May 23, 2007)

can we also do the same thing with xp and win 98 means xp is installed and now  i wanna install windows 98 ????


----------



## bhushan2k (May 23, 2007)

jugnu_009 said:
			
		

> can we also do the same thing with xp and win 98 means xp is installed and now  i wanna install windows 98 ????



Yes but Win 98 requires FAT 32.


----------



## napster007 (May 23, 2007)

ya man u can install both i done that on my pc. but if u install xp after installing vista then remind u that ur vista will be ingnored at the time of boot.so install vista after xp


----------



## iMav (May 24, 2007)

how about this an answer

*img255.imageshack.us/img255/9548/image016qu2.th.jpg

and ya install xp first then install vista then download easybcd it is a very easy boot mgr for vista ...


----------



## cooldip10 (May 24, 2007)

Sure you can. 
Vishal Gupta is also doing the same!!


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 25, 2007)

^me too....my pc is also running on Vista Ultimate n XP Professional SP2 !


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 25, 2007)

@iMav

yeah man, I noticed that *i* infront of u


----------



## pritish_kul2 (May 25, 2007)

BlackBerry7100g said:
			
		

> ^me too....my pc is also running on Vista Ultimate n XP Professional SP2 !


How much RAM do u have?


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 25, 2007)

That won't be so easy , but can be done .


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 25, 2007)

hey! Thanks...
I think My lappy with 1GB ram nd 256mb grafix card will have no problem with this...


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 30, 2007)

Can Both XP & the Vista Can be in the Same Drive???

In My laptop there is Only One Drive 100GB...!

If Cannot How can i partition the Hard Diskk.. Whether I should Format the Vista?? Or Any Partition software available for Vista???


----------



## iMav (May 30, 2007)

yes


----------



## Liggy (Jun 5, 2007)

Okay here's one for the genius'  I have XP pro and I was one of the idiots to download Vista RC.  now I want to put vista ontop of Vista RC, what is the best way to do that? XP is on C:  Vista RC is on diffeerent HDD (D, I thought about a format for D: but the boot loader would still show vista in there,... I dunno I am getting to far ahead here, maybe I'll shut up for now and wait for a response....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 5, 2007)

^^
1. Boot using XP CD, enter into Recovery Console by pressing *R*.
2. Enter Administrator account password and u'll see Command Prompt.
3. Give following command:

*fixmbr
fixboot*

4. Restart PC and Vista boot loader will be gone.

Now u can boot into XP and can safely format D: drive and can install Vista.


----------



## Liggy (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Dude, makes sense... got a question for you (unrelated) what's the difference between HT and dual core????


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 5, 2007)

Dual core = 2 seperate cores

HT = 1 Core divided into 2 core virtually.

HT is slower


----------

